# Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!



## Dingo (5. April 2005)

Hi,

habe mir gerade eine Jahrespackung Dendrobenas bestellt und plötzlich bin ich im Internet auf folgenden Link gestoßen, in dem behauptet, dass man mit Dendrobenas keine Aale fangen kann.

Das ist doch wohl eindeutig falsch, oder?

http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/angelkoeder/index.php?angeln=Rotwurm


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Natürlich ist das so pauschal falsch.
Allgemein haben aber viele Angler die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Aal auf Laub/Rotwurm bzw. auf Tauwurm besser geht.
Durchsuch mal die Foren, es sind viele Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Thema hier.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Schau mal hier, da ist auch eine Umfrage + Ergebnis.
Ich würde allerdings die Mehrheit bei Mist- und Tauwurm zu einem nicht geringen Teil darauf stützen, dass die meisten Angler noch gar nicht mit Dendrobenas geangelt haben.
Lies Dich durch!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=29413&highlight=Dendrobena


----------



## Palerado (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ich habe in den letzten (ungefähr) 3 Jahren mit beiden Wurmtypen geangelt.
Es ist mir allerdings wirklich nicht gelungen einen Aal auf DB-Würmer zu fangen.

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen dass ich sowieso nicht wirklich viele Aale fange, aber wenn dann auf Tauwürmer (oder eben KöFi)


----------



## Franz_16 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Die Lösung dieses Rätsels ist denkbar einfach: 

Es kommt aufs Gewässer an ! 

In der Vils habe ich mit Dendros noch nie einen Aal gefangen - im Regen hingegen unglaublich gut. 

Probiers einfach mal aus - dann weißt du bescheid. 

Grundsätzlich rate ich dir eher zum Tauwurm, da dieser einfach der Universalköder schlechthin ist.. der fängt zumindest im Süßwasser wirklich überall


----------



## xonnel (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ich habe mit meinem Angelkumpel beim Aalangeln die letzten Jahre festgestellt, je wärmer es ist, desto besser geht der Dendrobena. Zum Start der Saison tut sich fast nur was auf Tauwurm, am Ende des Jahres auch. 
Im Sommer läuft es manchmal (insbesondere in Flüssen) mit Dendrobenas sehr viel besser als mit Tauwurm.


----------



## just_a_placebo (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ob das an dem Sekret liegt, welches von den Würmen abgegeben wird? Am Ende sind Dendros ja auch nix anderes als eine große Art der Mistwürmer, oder?


----------



## Onkel Petrus (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Tja, Wurm bleibt halt Wurm - aber eine engere Verwandtschaft zwischen gerade diesen beiden Arten halte ich für nicht naheliegend.


----------



## just_a_placebo (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Auch so spät noch wach? 
Naja, beide sondern ja immerhin diese gelbliche Flüssigkeit ab und die getreifte Musterung der einzelnen Glieder ist ja auch ähnlich...


----------



## Forellenudo (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ich fange auf Dentrobenas genau so wie mit Tauwurm,der Dentrobena hat sogar noch den Vorteil,das er noch über stunden ziemlich lebhaft ist,und das ist beim Tauwurm nicht der Fall.


----------



## Richi05 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Hallo Udo, 


angele jetz schon das 5 mal im Altrhein mit Tauwurm auf Aal,  (bisher nur Wels von ca. 15 Pf.)

bisher noch kein Erfolg, wahrscheinlich werden die Aale immer wenniger! 

(Dank Wels, Cormoran, usw.) 

Ein Grund kann aber noch das kalte Wasser sein. 

Guß aus dem Wilden Süden.

Richard 

(und ist der Bach ein Meter schmäler, so hat er nur ein Ufer)


----------



## Laksos (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt aufs Gewässer an !
> In der Vils habe ich mit Dendros noch nie einen Aal gefangen - im Regen hingegen unglaublich gut.
> Probiers einfach mal aus - dann weißt du bescheid.
> Grundsätzlich rate ich dir eher zum Tauwurm, da dieser einfach der Universalköder schlechthin ist.. der fängt zumindest im Süßwasser wirklich überall


Franz hat Recht. In unserem Vereinssee habe ich noch keinen einzigen Fisch(!) 
mit Dendros gefangen, obwohl oft und lange probiert! Mit Rot- und Tauwurm dagegen kein Problem. Im Rhein dagegen ist es egal, die Wollhandkrabben nehmen dankbar jeden Köder!


----------



## Dingo (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die zahlreichen Antworten!
Ich werde es dieses Jahr jedenfalls ausschließlich mit Dendros probieren; schließlich ist meine Jahresration ja bereits auf dem Weg zu mir.
Da ich meistens mit ein paar Kumpels angeln gehe, die ihr Glück auch mit Tauwürmern versuchen, werde ich dann ja schon sehen wie es läuft.

Wenn das mit den Dendros klappt, benutze ich jedenfalls nie mehr was anderes, da man die ja bequem im Internet in großen Mengen bestellen kann und dadurch nie mehr in einen Wurmengpass kommt, wie mir und meinen Kumpels das schon so oft passiert ist  Darüber hinaus ist das auch noch deutlich preisgünstiger als im Angelladen.

Wie auch immer, ich angel jedenfalls ausschließlich im Rhein bei Mainz. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Miniwels auf Dendros gefangen. Ansonsten gingen bereits Barsch, Brassen und Rotauge dieses Jahr auf Dendros bei mir. Auf Aal habe ich es bisher ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht so oft probiert bzw. war nicht wirklich oft nachts draußen. Das schließt das letzte Jahr übrigens mit ein.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## PaB (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

mich würde die quelle im internet interessieren, wo du die dendros bestellt hast. habe zwar eine eigene zucht, doch diese wird dieses jahr nicht genug produzieren um meinen bedarf zu decken


----------



## C.K. (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Bei uns laufen die Dendo`s nicht wirklich auf Aal, viel besser ist bei uns der Tauwurm.


----------



## webby234 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Auf www.superwurm.de kriegst du super Würmer. Hab mir da meine bestellt. Einen guten Wurmeinmer und Ersatzerde gibts im Set dazu.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Debdros sind bei uns die Geheimwaffe auf Aale ... gerade das wiederliche Sekret scheint sie anzuziehen ....


----------



## Forellenudo (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Bestell meine Würmer nur bei Superwurm.de,klasse Quallität und schnelle Lieferung,werde in den nächsten Tagen meine Bestellung wieder aufgeben,und der Preis für die Tauwürmer ist auch nicht schlecht #6


----------



## blinkerkatze (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ich verwende die Rotwürmer auch zum Aal angeln und habe gute Fänge.
Da ich im April mit der Aaljagt beginne sind die Würmer noch einfacher im Kompost zu haben als mit dem Spaten. Wenn ich die Würmer aufstecke mache ich ein Paket Würmer von 20-30 st auf einem Haken, der Aal ist ein Geruchräuber er kann auch mit Duftstoffe geködert werden wie Rosenöl aber kein Kunstöl.


----------



## Forellenudo (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Der Aal ist zwar ein Geruchsräuber,aber man sollte mit der Dosierung vorsichtig sein,denn zuviel des guten kann den Aal auch ganz schnell verscheuchen


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

@ forellenudo


richtig ...zuviel Duft schreckt die ab .. habe oft mit Kollegen zusammen geangelt, die die selben Köder verwenden wie ich, aber noch speziell für Aal dippen und dann nicht fangen, während ich im Aalglöckchenstress bin


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Habe gestern Abend mit meinem Bruder zusammen in ca. 20 Minuten 80 Tauwürmer auf dem Rasen gesammelt von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen mehr was den Wurmnachschub betrifft.
Wenn wir die jetzt noch vernünftig gehältert bekommen...

Aber auch da habe ich mich schon eingelesen.


----------



## Dingo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern Abend mit meinem Bruder zusammen in ca. 20 Minuten 80 Tauwürmer auf dem Rasen gesammelt von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen mehr was den Wurmnachschub betrifft.
> Wenn wir die jetzt noch vernünftig gehältert bekommen...
> 
> Aber auch da habe ich mich schon eingelesen.


 
Ja ja, die tollen Tauwürmer!   Ich habe mich gerade im Internet etwas umgesehen zum Thema Tauwürmer selbst sammeln und anscheinend ist das ja echt super einfach. Jedenfalls werde ich es heute Abend einmal probieren mit der Rotlichtlampe und so. Feucht genug draußen ist es ja auch gerade  Wenn ich dann auch so erfolgreich sein sollte wie du, dann ärgere ich mich natürlich schon ein wenig über meine käuflich erworbenen Dendros. Ich werde dann aber auf jeden Fall immer eine Angel mit Dendros und die andere mit Tauwürmern bestücken um mir selbst ein Bild machen zu können, da die Meinungen ja echt stark auseinandergehen. Die Dendros habe ich übrigens von www.superwurm.de , da ja einer nachgefragt hatte woher die sind. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf heute Abend. Ist bestimmt auch recht spannend Tauwürmer zu jagen 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Das sammeln ist toal genial.
Wir waren am Sonntag draussen auf der Wiese.
Ergebnis: 30 Minuten 5 Würmer (der Boden war verdammt trocken).

Gestern dann halt dieses spitzenergebnis.
Da lagen soviele dass man die fast hätte aufharken können.


----------



## Kurzer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Mahlzeit,

also mal ganz ehrlich, auf Dendrobena sollen die Aale nicht reagieren?! Sicherlich spielt das Gewässer welches ich befischen möchte eine sehr große Rolle aber bisher habe ich mit einem "Bündel" Dendrobena überall fangen können. Schaut mal auf eure Montagen...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Bei mir war es definitiv so dass die DBS nix gefangen haben.
Montagen waren an beiden Ruten gleich. Entweder normale Grundmontage oder Knicklichtpose.


----------



## Kurzer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Habt Ihr eure Aale verwöhnt? Nimmst Du einen oder mehrere Würmer pro Haken? Ich habe bei uns sogar mit totem, stinkendem Tauwurm Aale gefangen. Habe die Dose vergessen aus dem Rucksack zu nehmen und nach 3 Tagen war da natürlich kein Leben mehr drin.

Hab ungelogen 2 Schleicher mit dem extrem stinkenden Würmern überlisten können.

Gruß


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ich habe immer Tauwurmstücke (ca. halben Tauwurm) bzw. 2-3 DB-Würmer genommen.
Ich denke mal das hätte klappen sollen.


----------



## Kurzer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ja eigentlich klappt das immer. Ich angle ausschließlich mit Wurmbündeln auf die Schleicher. Bei Dendrobena nehm ich da auch schon mal bis zu 6 Würmer pro Haken. Diese werden nur ein mal auf den Haken gepirct, so dass das Bündel im Wasser ordentlich rabats macht. Bei den Tauwürmern nehm ich im Schnitt bis zu 3 pro Haken. Wie Du merkst dürfen die Haken bei den Mengen natürlich nicht klein sein. Sind diese bei mir auch nicht, um die kleinen Schleicher nicht zu tief schlucken zu lassen. Die großen Aale machen sich da keine Gedanken, die meisten Bisse sind Hammerhart.

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

3 TAUWÜRMER?????????????
Du meinst richtige, Grosse, Wohlgenährte Tauwürmer?
Sorry aber die Menge bekomme ich nicht mal auf nen 3/0er Haken ausser ich ziehe sie aufs Vorfach wie beim Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> 3 TAUWÜRMER?????????????
> Du meinst richtige, Grosse, Wohlgenährte Tauwürmer?
> Sorry aber die Menge bekomme ich nicht mal auf nen 3/0er Haken ausser ich ziehe sie aufs Vorfach wie beim Brandungsangeln.



Ich nehme für gewöhnlich 2 fette Tauwürmer ! 

die werden im Prinzip genau wie beim Brandundgsangeln aufgezogen - das hat den Vorteil dass der Aal dir den wurm nicht "klauen" kann. 

die packt ein 50er Aal auch wenns sein muss :c


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Das scheint ja eine richtige Glaubensfrage zu sein.

Möglichkeit 1: Kleines Stück um schnell anschlagen zu können
Möglichkeit 2: Ordentlich was druff, wir wollen die grossen.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Das scheint ja eine richtige Glaubensfrage zu sein.
> 
> Möglichkeit 1: Kleines Stück um schnell anschlagen zu können
> Möglichkeit 2: Ordentlich was druff, wir wollen die grossen.



Naja.. im Frühjahr sehen meine Köder so aus: 







und im Hochsommer zieh ich auf das Vorfach dann einfach noch nen ganzen Tauwurm drauf!


----------



## Kurzer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ja ich ziehe diese auch komplett auf das Vorfach. Im Sommer pirce ich jedoch jeden Tauwurm 2 mal mit dem Haken in der Mitte des Wurms, so dass sich die krabbler gut bewegen können. Jedoch habe ich bemerkt, dass gerade die Tauwürmer beim Grundangeln sich gerne im Schlamm verkriechen. Entweder du ziehst den Köder alle 15 min mal an oder nimmst eine leichte Posenmontage, bei der der Köder über dem Grund schwebt.

Gruß


----------



## just_a_placebo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Oder PopUp-Worm mit PopUp-Form! 
War die Nacht gegen 2:30 auch mal draußen, weil es die ganze Zeit schön genieselt hat. Hab in´ner 1/4 h bestimmt mehr als 30 Würmer gepflück!  Und was für Apparate! Echt Wahnsinn, wie die so unbeirrt rumliegen und am Tag freust du dich mal wenn du paar kleine beim Graben findest...
Dendros hab ich auch noch im Kühlschrank, also mal schauen was die Aale in der Elbe sagen...

Kurzer du wohnst ja auch nicht weit weg.  Was meinste denn, ob die Aale in der Elbe schon laufen?


----------



## Kurzer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ja, davon bin ich überzeugt. Die flachen Buhnen dürften sich jetzt langsam zu "Hotspots" entwickeln. Ebenso wie Einläufe kleiner Bäche oder Flüsse. Ich würde es in DD hinter dem "Mercure Hotel" versuchen.

Wünsch Dir viel Spass!


----------



## rudlinger (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

@kurzer
oder man nehme eine Spritze un pumpt die Teile auf!!
Ich mache aber sowas nicht #6

TL


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Beim Zandern in der Elbe angel ich aktiv mit GuFi, aber lege immer noch die zweite Rute als "Überraschung" raus.

Allerdings nehme ich wegen der teilweise starken Strömung Brandungsgeschirr mit Keulenschlagschnur.

Weil da sowieso 2 Haken dran sind, kommt auf den Oberen Dendro und auf den Unteren Tauwurm.

Es wurde mal oben, mal unten gebissen, beim Aal kein Unterschied.

Ansonsten haben Schuppies und Spiegler, sowie teilweise recht große Brassen gebissen.


----------



## guetselman (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Muss da auch noch mal meinen Senf zu abgeben... Ich habe in den letzten 3 Jahren bei mir am Gewässer auf Dendro nicht einen einzigen Fisch gefangen!!! Auf Tauwurm dagegen schon...|kopfkrat  und da ich bis letztes Jahr auch die "Superwürmer" hatte, hab ich schon arge Bedenken gehabt - Im Herbst war ich dann an der Müritz und siehe da - ich bekam Bisse auf meine Dendros, noch und nöcher#6  - bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es stark aufs Gewässer ankommt ob die Dendros fangen oder nicht...nur Tauis sind immer HOT:q 

@ Udo gib doch mal nen Erfahrungsbericht von den Tauwürmern bei superwurm.de würd mich nämlich interessieren ob die genauso fängig sind im Vergleich zu den Canadiern...

Petri @ all
Guetselman


----------



## heinzrch (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ich glaube, die Aale nehmen die Dendros nicht, weil die meisten Angler die Dendros als Bündel anbieten. Ich hab schon gelegentlich Aale mit 18er Schnur und 12er Haken auf einen einmal durchstochenen Dendro gefangen.
Auf Tauwurmbündel fängt man meiner Erfahrung nach ebenfalls deutlich weniger Aale, als wenn man einen ganzen (besser sogar nur nen halben....) Tauwurm nur einmal durchsticht, und nen kleineren 6er bis 8er Haken nimmt.

Habe meine Dendros von www.superwurm.de letztes Jahr im Frühjahr gekauft und nen Kompost angesetzt. Kann mich vor Würmern nicht mehr retten......


----------



## bigslizer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Petri
Ich nehme beim Aaansitz 1 Rute mit Pose und Rotwurm und eine mit Tauwurm,
ebenso eine Rute mit Tirolerhölzel mit Rot und Tauwurm.
Meine Erfahrung:
Die meisten Aale fange ich im Frühjahr mit Rotwurm hin und wieder auch mit Tauwurm,
im Sommer wenn die Krabben wieder tanzen nehm ich nur Tebo-Raupen.
Im Herbst läuft es dann wieder besser mit Tauwurm


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

@Falk Paustian:
Wundert mich aber Falk, dass man bei euch mit Spinnrute und noch einer weiteren Rute fischen darf. Bei uns nicht, und ich finde das auch quatsch... oder spinnst du immer nur an einer Stelle?

@Kurzer:
Wohne ja schon seit ner Weile in Riesa und nicht mehr in DD... Werd, wenns der Wasserstand erlaubt, morgen mal Würmer baden ;o) Buhnen, oder nen Einlauf gibts aber am Mercure nicht, oder verwechsel ich da grad was?


----------



## heinzrch (8. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

> geutselman:Tauwürmern bei superwurm.de würd mich nämlich interessieren ob die 
> genauso  fängig sind im Vergleich zu den Canadiern...

Ich glaub das sind Canadier - der verkauft die nur über die Menge günstiger....
Denn Tauwürmer kann man sicher nicht als Kompostwurm ziehen.


----------



## guetselman (8. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das sind Canadier - der verkauft die nur über die Menge günstiger....
> Denn Tauwürmer kann man sicher nicht als Kompostwurm ziehen.


Wirbt der nicht auf seiner HP dass er selber züchtet? Bin halt immer so ein wenig skeptisch wenns um Tauwürmer geht, viele verkaufen einem einfach nur große Rote oder was weiss ich für Viehcher...|kopfkrat


----------



## PaB (8. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

mal ne frage, wo sammelt ihr denn immer eure tauwümer?
bei euch im garten? speziel an einem bach oder wo?

hab meine damals bestellt und dann hab ich mal gehört, das fußballfelder richtige massenfelder davon waeren.


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Ich wohne (zum Glück nur übergangsweise) in einer Plattensiedlung. Vorgestern Nacht bin ich einfach mal vor die Tür und habe auf einem der zahlreichen, zwischen den Häusern liegenden Wiesenstücken direkt unter einer Laterne massig Worms gefunden! Der Vorteil: man braucht keine Taschenlampe und genug große Würmer waren allemal dort! Musst du einfach nur mal gucken gehen! Am besten spät nachts nach einem feuchten Tag.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*



			
				PaB schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage, wo sammelt ihr denn immer eure tauwümer?
> bei euch im garten? speziel an einem bach oder wo?
> 
> hab meine damals bestellt und dann hab ich mal gehört, das fußballfelder richtige massenfelder davon waeren.



Am absolut besten sind Pferdekoppeln !!! 

ABER, 
man sollte sicherstellen dass keine Pferde in der Nacht da sind und noch wichtiger man sollte vorher mit dem Besitzer sprechen - nicht dass man da ne böse Überraschung erlebt !
Ansonsten gehts ganz gut in Gemüse bzw. Blumenbeeten - da sieht man sie einfach besser und natürlich auf einem kurz geschorenen Rasen 

Wichtig ist auch, dass man NICHT unnötig Lärm macht und keine zu grelle Taschenlampe verwendet.. am besten Rotlicht 

Wenn man nur ein paar für den nächsten Tag braucht empfehle ich Fahrradwege etc. dort sind sie leicht einzufangen halten aber nicht so lange


----------



## robertb (8. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lösung dieses Rätsels ist denkbar einfach:
> 
> Es kommt aufs Gewässer an !
> 
> ...



Hehe,

erinnert mich an meinen Spezi, der fischt am Regen bei Cham.
Der meinte was er uns an der Donau noch zeigen müsste, und prompt wurden die Dendros verpönnt.
Mir persönlich ist der Tauwurm auch lieber, hatte mit den Dendros nie sonderlich Glück.


----------



## PaB (9. April 2005)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

danke @franz,
dann werd ich heute abend mal losstiefeln,
 gott sei dank sind bei uns genug koppeln und die gehören sogar zu unserem familienbesitz  (also keine gefahr  )


----------



## DerHorst (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

hallo leute,
spiele mit dem gedanken mir auch mal ein paar würmer zu bestellen.... hat wer erfahrungen, wie die aale in der hamburger elbe auf dendrobenas beissen? oder soll ich lieber bei tauwürmern bleiben?


----------



## cbrr (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Am absolut besten sind Pferdekoppeln !!!
> 
> ABER,
> man sollte sicherstellen dass keine Pferde in der Nacht da sind



Hi Franz,

das erinnert mich eine meine Bundeswehrzeit im Münsterland. Da gibt es Wildpferde. Dachten uns wir kürzen den Nachtmarsch etwas ab, aber nachdem auf einmal so ein Gaul vor uns schnaubte sind wir doch lieber außenrum gegangen #t 

Zurück zum Thema. Ich habe auch bei superwurm.de bestellt und die Würmer sind super zum halten. Hatte dieses Jahr aber erst 3 Bisse drauf. 1 Rotauge und 2 Brassen beim feedern. Der Angelladen hier empfiehlt auch Dendros weil die geruchsintensiver sind. Also einfach testen. Kostet ja nicht die Welt :m


----------



## Seebaer (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

In der Nähe unseres Vereinsgewässers ist ein Golfplatz. Schön kurz geschnittener Rasen - wird Nachts gut gewässert - da gibts immer schöne Regenwürmer


----------



## chris1988 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Aale beißen durchaus auch auf dendrobena.Mein einzige Aal dieses jahr hatte ich mit Dendrobena.Mehr hab ich dieses jahr noch nicht gefangen weil ich seitdem keine zeit mehr hatte


----------



## johny-boy (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

also ich hab auch grad letzte woche einen 80cm aal auf db´s gefangen!!!...

@dingo: sag mal, wo be´kommst du ne "jahrespackung" würmer her...wie teur ist die etc.???


----------



## Trader1667 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

Guckst DU hier 

http://www.superwurm.de/BestellenAngeln.htm


----------



## Nb-Angler (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aal geht nicht auf Dendrobena????!!!!*

hallo ich werd mein senf auch mal dazu abgeben ich bin die letzten 3 wochen je 1 tag mit mein kumpel zum nachangeln gewesen ich hatte 1 grund mit DENDROBENA und 2 grund
mit TAUWURM draußen gehabt mein kumpel hatte auch 3 grundangeln draußen aber alle 3 nur mit TAUWURM bestückt ich habe auf DENDROBENA 3 aale (60,53,50 cm) gefangen und auf tauwurm war nix los er dagegen hat auf TAUWURM  2 aale gefangen beide auch über 50 cm groß und wir saßen nur 10 meter auseinander


----------

